# Golden Boy and Popeye have a litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And here they are:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The babies are showing their colors, and I even got a pic or two after G.B. finally shifted his carcass out of the way....







..for a little bit, anyway.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Golden Boy and Popeye's second litter was very small, but they are nice and big for only ten days old.


The big one is from the first litter.







I had another tri litter born a couple of nights ago to a satin marked cinnamon and a satin marked red, both of whom carry the transgenic factor. They are very pink; I'll post pix when they get their fur.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

They are beautiful. They look great. They're satins, right?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, they're satin. All the yellow tris so far have been satin. I plan to do an outcross to a nice big standard fawn or red, or maybe one of each, in the next month or so, just to be on the safe side. These three babies have all the signs of being nicely put together meeces; the tails look long and strong, wide at the base, and the neat little circles of their ears are good as well. I was pleased to see a few cinnamons among one of my recent yellow tri litters, but not surprised as one buck of the original three pairs of meeces in that line was a nice big satin marked agouti (should say is, he's still very much alive, l'il ol' sweetie pot pie that he is). I believe that is where the dark red-orange on my tris comes from.

I wonder, are satin agoutis called 'golden agoutis' in some circles? I've newver been quite sure of that, though I've used the term myself on occasion.

Mondo, a huge yellow 'red' mouse, is a good candidate for an outcross, as are a couple of the standard fawns from recent litters.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like these mice a lot,if only trading between countries wasn't so expensive and tricky to arrange.Over here golden agouti is the name of normal exhibition agoutis.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, SarahC. I'd really like to come to Britain, if only to trace my heritage as a Spooner down from Germany to England to Ireland. One of my aunties already has done quite a bit of work on a family tree, but I like to visit places my ancestors came from. It would tickle my fancy (insert sounds of meeces giggling) to solidify my connection to the Prof. Spooner who is so famous for the 'Spoonerisms' that link us in the enjoyment of pot huttered bopcorn and suchlike.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's an update on the girls from these two litters:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

I've decided to start posting photos instead of thumbnail links. Ignore the dumb fish thingie at the bottom of each pic, or whatever shows up there tonight.

Can you tell I really like the BEW? Such great big luminous eyes against the lovely sleek white satin!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

shimmering beauties :mrgreen:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning looking mice


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Simply stunning. Their shiny, look soft, and definitely a lovely color. I'm so jealous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all youse guys'es and gals'es. The satin yellow tris haven't panned out quite as I'd hoped, though they are gorgeous satins. the problem lies in the fact that I have thus far only have bold patches on different shades on bucks. The does that have been tri marked are all marked splashed or patches of color bordered with another color. That's nice, and I love them, but then I love all my mousies (except for that little pet store girlie who bit me twice when I wanted to transfer her out of quarantine into a group tank) even the stunted runty ones and the ones who aren't otherwise as I would like.*cheese* *whine*

The yellow tri project is going to take a step or two back. I'll do three litters: 1) marked yellow tri to marked bold beige tri 2) marked yellow tri to marked black tri carrier 3) a new combo of marked yellow or red to marked bold beige to black tri (ooh I just thought of a fourth combo to try).

How I love that BEW! I better enjoy her while I can before she goes blobular like every other BEW I've produced. All the BEW's that came out of pairings with tris have increasingly produced more of these. I think it has something to do with the nature of the tri factor. And the jury is still out on what that tri factor consists of exactly. Grist for the mill.


----------

